# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Progress report on Notho. Rachovii Nicuadala.

## keehoe

Just drop by to post some photo :P 

This photo is taken while flash from bottom. Tried flash from top and all the colour disappear. Now i am "working" on the fish to make sure every single one of them have spawn. So that i have a good mix to avoid too much inline breeding.



Without flash this is how it looks like in picture.


Another picture

----------


## Piscesgirl

I like the picture without the flash best -- the fish are looking good, Keehoe!

----------

